# Fan type changing



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

*How Can I use This *

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-AiO0kGtxv7U/TeonTxXyKEI/AAAAAAAAAJg/m4dyYvKn8pg/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520012.jpg
*3 pin Fan as
*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-aqmHoryGt9g/TeoqAEKThYI/AAAAAAAAAJk/bGeCKWQS_NA/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520014.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ByLs882gLHE/TeoqHh0o3-I/AAAAAAAAAJo/05NrzdFIakc/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520020.jpg
*As this 2 wired fan ?*


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

yellow wire is sense wire.
red is positive
black is negative

so connect red wire of fan to yellow molex and black to black

hope fan is 12v, most of them are.

in your case yellow is sense and red would be green. so green to yellow molex. 
ps: I'm not responsible for your fan getting damaged.


----------

